# Simplicity Legacy Dozer Blade



## Tractorman1983 (4 mo ago)

Hello. New here. Im seeing if anyone has any leads on where I can find a dozer blade for an old legacy. Ive scoured the internet with no luck. I just bought this mower with no attachments and want to try to use it for snow removal. Any leads would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you though. Seems that used stuff is getting scarce and new stuff is not affordable!?!


----------



## Tractorman1983 (4 mo ago)

Very Scarce. I like the older stuff since its built a lot more durable. The new stuff is so cheap now days.


----------

